# Shkenca > Informatik dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertt >  Ku te gjej liber/manual/udhezues/tutorial/fjalor?

## al_briton

nuk po e gjej dot manualin e kesaj pajisje

a me ndihmon dot njeri?

me nderime nga elbasani

----------


## edspace

Ketu ke nje faqe qe gjeta ne internet. 

http://members.aol.com/BorusSylt/303.htm

Nuk eshte manual por besoj do te ndihmoje. Nga aq sa kerkova pashe se http://www.minidisc.org eshte faqja me e madhe per minidiscs. Nqs nuk gjen gje as atje provo te kerkosh me google ketu : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&l...+minidisc+sony

Ketu ke disa foto dhe informacione specifike per aparaturen. 
http://www.minidisc.org/part_Sony_MDS-303.html

----------


## FlashMx

A di ndonjeri ndonje link ku mund te gjej pasqyren e lendeve qe jepen nga univ  e huaja ne Distance Learning per degen IT?
FlashMx

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Asge  nuk kuptova  une  ketu  

Pak me  Qarte  po deshe  se  dhe  mund  te  ndihmojme  dhe  mund   mos  dime  gje.

----------


## bond james

:djall i fshehur:   flashx, edhe un jam i interesuar, n se ke ndonji adres.,t lutem ljm,
prshndetje

----------


## dyla

Universiteti i londres jep disa kurse duke perfshire ketu IT
http://www.londonexternal.ac.uk/

----------


## benseven11

shiko per university of Phoenix
jep  mesime on line ne IT
duhet kete gjithe lendet e IT
60 mije studente te regjistruar

----------


## dragusha

Ju pershendes e kam nje telekomand universale te firmes *RUWIDO Cyberclick basic* dhe nuk e di se si funksionon me ka humb libri.
A mos ka dikush ide se ku muj me gjet e kam kerku ne internet site te firmes po me duket se esht tip paksa i vjeter keshtu qe nuk e gjeta ne faqe te saj
A e di kush si funksionon??????????
Apo di ndonje faqe te internetit me informacione???????

Ju faleminderit per ndihm

----------


## edspace

Nj krkim i shpejt n google pr 
*cyberclick basic filetype:pdf*
nxorri kt
http://www.docoab.o.se/pdf/cc.pdf

Aty jan kodet q duhet t prdorsh pr konfigurimin e telekomands me aparatet e tjera.

----------


## dragusha

> Nj krkim i shpejt n google pr 
> *cyberclick basic filetypedf*
> nxorri kt
> http://www.docoab.o.se/pdf/cc.pdf
> 
> Aty jan kodet q duhet t prdorsh pr konfigurimin e telekomands me aparatet e tjera.



Faleminderit shum per ndihme   :Lulja3:

----------


## shqiptari02

kam instaluar adobe phtoshop 7.0 me nje crak version te plote mirepo deshira ekziston por me te vertete kjo eshte hera a pare qe perdor adobe photoshow a din dikush ndonje faqe interneti ku te mesoj se si ta perdor apo ndonje liber ku mund ta ble me te lire?

----------


## dardani8

pershendetje

te nderuar anetare te forumit,kame nje pyetje.
nese dikush din se ku mundem ta perkthej nje tekst nga gjuha shqipe ne anglish dhe me pastaj ne gjermanisht, apo edhe direkt ne gjermanisht.
apo ku mundem ta gjej ndonje software per kete.

kame nje profesor te gjuhes gjermane e i cili eshte i interesuar te dije dicka me shume per gjuhen shqipe dhe me ka lutur ti gjej dicka mbi histroin e gjuhes  shqipe.
une vendosa ta perkthej artikullin *thoti fliste shqip*.por nuk e di se  si.
nese me ndihmoni me beni nder jo vetem mua pore gjithe shqiptarve se vetem nese perhapim historin mbi prejardhjen e gjuhes tone mund ti tregojme botes se kushe jemi.

flmn

----------


## EllaCaramella

software ellacaramella lol...ca ke per te perkthyer lal vije ketu dhe ta perkthej une pa merak, ne te dyja gjuhet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardani8

> software ellacaramella lol...ca ke per te perkthyer lal vije ketu dhe ta perkthej une pa merak, ne te dyja gjuhet


pershendetje

 EllaCaramella

 ti me ket do te me bejshe nder, por ajo teme nuk eshte e shkurter,andaj do te mirrte kohe shume.
pore nese mundesh dhe ki kohe atehere une me qejf do ta sjell ketu.

mbetsh me shendet

----------


## dodoni

Dardani shiko forumet e historise sepse me duket qe dikush e ka sjelle ketu para shume kohesh kete shkrim. 

Tung

----------


## dardani8

> Dardani shiko forumet e historise sepse me duket qe dikush e ka sjelle ketu para shume kohesh kete shkrim. 
> 
> Tung


dodoni 

mua nuk me  nevojitet ai shkrim, shkrimin e kame pore  mu nevojitet ta perkthej ne gjuhen  gjermane

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nuk di te kete software qe bejne perkthimin e nje pjese nga shqip ne anglisht apo anasjelltas.

----------


## dardani8

pershendetje

ketu ne forum ka te tille ce dine italisht,nese nuk gabohem ai artikull mune te jete edhe ne italisht,nese dikush e gjen te na e sillni ketu se ka software ce perkthejn nga italishtja ne gjermanisht.
apo nese EllaCaramella nuk ka nderruar mendjen per oferten e saje do ja sillja asaj per ta perkthyer ne gjermanisht.

----------


## snoop

lype ne google, "photoshop tutorial", dhe ka shume lloj mandej... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ArberXYZ

www.good-tutorials.com

ke gjithcka per fotoshopin

----------

